# Good overnight anchorage near Port of Everett?



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I'm taking my sailboat (27') out for the first time here in the PNW and was wondering if anyone knew of a good protected spot to overnight that is not to far from the Port of Everett.
Thanks!


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

That's a bit South of my cruising grounds but I'm sure one of the PNW'ers will chime in. The issue is usually protection from the S, SW and W, depending on the time of year.


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

Oak Harbor would be my suggestion. There you sail out of Everett head north - about a 4 hour sail with decent winds. However - Langley is a shorter distance and is in a protected cove. About 2 - 2/12 hour sail from Port of Everett. Coupedeville is an interesting spot and if I remember correctly where they also host the Whidbey Island Race Week....

Check out Official Whidbey and Camano Islands tourism website. Located in the Pacific Northwest, 25 miles north of Seattle - The Shortest Distance to Far Away for some more ideas, I have merely cruised through on my through Desolation Pass....


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Are you going to anchor? Then go north. IIRC Camino island state part has mooring bouy's, or you could anchor there. I also recall a spot just as you turn north along the whidbey side. You could go north between camino and the main land. 

If you want actual dock moorage, You can come south to Edmonds, or across the water to Kingston, or a bit farther is port ludlow to the west. You can anchor in lulow easy enough too. A bit farther south of Kingston on the north end of bainbridge is Port Madison, lots of anchoring in there. There is also a st park at the NE corner that I recall has mooring bouys too. 

Reality is, quite a few spots depending upon the type of weekend you want, ie docked or anchored.

marty


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks for the info everyone. So Port Ludlow seems about 4 hours or so away as well?


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Lonny:

Welcome to Sailnet!

While you've just received good advice, I have better advice for you.

The best first trip out of Everett is Langley, on Whidbey Island. It's about 7 NM from you and an easy trip.

Langley has a small marina, where your 27footer will be a "big boat". Moorage is reasonable and there should be plenty of room for you this time of year.

Be careful of your depth at low tide and stay close to the "stockade"

You can anchor to the south of the breakwater at Langley, but, again, watch your depth.

Langley is an interesting town, with shops, restaurants and a movie theater.

I like the Village Pizzeria there.. Be careful how you order. The pizzas are huge. It'll take a while to get one made for you, so be patient, it's worth it.

Be careful heading out of the marina as the waters to the north are shoal and loaded with crab pots.

Don't hesitate to ask if you have questions.

My fellow PNW Sailnetters will be quickly replying and verifying that my advice is better than theirs 

David


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

lonnywinn said:


> Thanks for the info everyone. So Port Ludlow seems about 4 hours or so away as well?


Just about -if you motor and hit it during slack tide yes...word of caution. Don't enter Port Ludlow at night if you are not used to sailing at night or do not have a GPS unit or chartplotter. Can be a bit daunting trying to get in as your focus will also be in avoiding all the boats anchored in the harbor there. Also, be aware there are seaplanes that fly in and take off there. Daytime - easy.

However, wonderful place - secluded if you want peace and quiet. They have a mom / pops type restaurant on the premises next to the marina office. Breakfast is a favorite there. For a first cruise if you are looking for more activities you may want to take David's suggestion.

Port Madison is one of my favorite places to just drop hook (again night time navigation can be a hairy experience). If you have a dingy - there is a a bar / resteraunt at the little marina that is always hopping. Port Madison is not as secluded as Port Ludlow but you'll find yourself in a very friendly area with like minded sailors and does offer some evening entertainment.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Langley is a very cool little place...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Oak harbor is alot further than 4 hours away...Try 9.5 (no wind)...Arrived at 11pm at night, not fun navigating that for the first time...

But it was a nice place, trying Langley next time I think


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Lonny:

Once you start basing your life on my teachings, you'll go far. 

You had a beautiful weekend. We drifted around a bit on Sunday.

See any whales?

David


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Sure was amazing out there. Chilly when the sun went down though. I took some buddies that had never been sailing, we must have seen a dozen whales. Had a couple pop up 20 yards off starboard Saturday afternoon with a nice spray. Don't get to see that very often!


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Sounds like a great trip!

Did the new crew say "Are we there yet" a lot?

Lot's of stuff closer to home for you..

Langley
Edmonds
Kingston


David


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

9 hrs to Oak Harbor?!?!?!?! you must have been sailing saturday! Not a lot of wind out there to make some passages in a reasonable amount of time. I went from Edmonds to Anacortes in 9 hr motoring one day ave about 6 knots, it would have been 24 hrs sailing, as there was NO wind most of the day. 

You travel times need to take into account the ability to sail at X knots too! or use the iron genoa! 

Took me 6hr plus to do a 14 NM race saturday. took 4 hrs to do the first half, 2 hrs to do the last half as the wind came up. And the last half mile or so 20 min, as the wind died from 7-10 knots to less than 3-4 as it was most of the day. 

I never did see any whales while I was moored in Everett, but then with a 1 hr drive away depending upon traffic, i did not go out as much as the 15 min drive to Edmonds from my home. 

Hopefully you had a good time overall. 

Marty


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

blt2ski said:


> 9 hrs to Oak Harbor?!?!?!?! you must have been sailing saturday!


Yea we were out Saturday. Started out ok at 5.5knots until we go to the east end of Gedney then it just died and we motored.

Brutal how 1 or 2 knots an hour can turn a 4-5 hour trip into 8-9 hours.

Same thing for Sunday heading west from Oak Harbor. Right when we got to the Camano head we picked up to 5+ knots downwind with the sails.


----------

